# Fawcett Range Wood Stove worth?



## Fannie (Aug 4, 2013)

We want to sell this antique(?) wood stove, but can't find any similar ones for sale to see what it's worth.

Model and serial number: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Stove: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry, I think not much.


----------



## Fannie (Aug 5, 2013)

begreen said:


> Sorry, I think not much.


Do you think we might be able to get $200 for it?


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe, in October when the heating season demand is at peak?


----------

